

What is the difference between a software solution and software service? - wslh
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_a_software_solution_and_software_service

======
wslh
My English teacher/blog editor does not like the term solution , so I am
trying to find an authoritative answer to this question.

Other references:

\-
[http://www.dotsign.com/internetmarketingideas/2011/06/23/ser...](http://www.dotsign.com/internetmarketingideas/2011/06/23/service-
vs-solution/)

\- [http://johnbell.typepad.com/weblog/2010/10/do-you-sell-
produ...](http://johnbell.typepad.com/weblog/2010/10/do-you-sell-products-and-
services-or-solutions-social-media-can-help.html)

